# Need help with family safety filter



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I was able to set up the filter through a separate administrator account I set up, but are there reports I can see? How do you know where your child has been online? I was under the impression this feature wouldn't simply block sites, which I assume it's doing, but would also show me reports. No?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's some info on Windows family safety

Keep your kids safer on the PC - Windows Help

Turn on Family Safety - Windows Help

Completely Protect Your Windows PC with Microsoft Family Safety


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Unless they delete it, look in the browser(s) History.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Unless they delete it, look in the browser(s) History.


Make sure your children are not Admin Users but *Standard Users.*
Monitor your child's PC activity - Windows Help


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes, but can I get_ reports_?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This what you want ? Monitoring your child's PC activity - Windows Help


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks. But that info doesn't tell me how to look it up once I get to that page.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It does mention the weekly email.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

And it doesn't tell me how to pull up a report in an understandable way.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Follow the instructions on the page and you should gain access to the info, other than that you need to ask Microsoft.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you read the link that Joe and I sent you, you would Go to account.microsoft.com/family and _sign in._Choose the name of your child and then
You can choose and view _Recent Activity._ It will also Email you weekly reports on the web sites they go to etc.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

spunk.funk said:


> If you read the link that Joe and I sent you, you would Go to account.microsoft.com/family and _sign in._Choose the name of your child and then
> You can choose and view _Recent Activity._ It will also Email you weekly reports on the web sites they go to etc.


That's the thing. Nowhere where I can choose my child's name and check anything. Just a list of headings at top. Is it under one of them?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You have to_ login _with a Microsoft account (eg) Hotmail, Live Mail, Outlook.com etc Email address, or create one on this page. Then it presents you with a big blue button saying* Add Child*


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Okay, seems I needed to create an account for my child and not just set settings on her computer. Now I see both our names. How do I look up what she's doing?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sign in and choose Recent Activity.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks. I found all the options finally. This stuff is really badly explained isn't it? And why does it say this all applies to Windows 10? What about 8?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The page I gave you also states win 8 and 8.1 at the top right, I think in your haste or frustration you missed some of the info, something we all can do.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Microsoft is pushing for everyone to upgrade to Windows 10. But these settings work just as well in Windows 8, 8.1
We are glad you got it sorted. If this solved your problem, then please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm not quite sure I'm done with resolving this. For example, I can go to the options under my daughter's name but I don't see any reports. Plus I don't know when and how reports will be emailed to me though that's supposed to be an option.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Please take the time to read the info Monitoring your child's PC activity - Windows Help you can set up a weekly email, you can also set limits see the links in red on the right of the page.
There are further links in blue here Setting up family features - Windows Help


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks for your patience. I set it all up on my daughters computer, but when I test it out I will get a warning that family safety is on, but only for a few things, like mail. I can still go to any website. Also, I set the curfew but it wasn't taking.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

ok. Works now but blocks mail and other regular features. Why?


----------

